# How often and how much?



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

HI

I have little baby reds and need some advice.

I understand that you should vary the food you give the P's is this vary the food every week, i.e prawns 1 week and then blood worm the next or should I vary it as often as every other day?

Also as my P's are small (less than an inch) shall I feed them everyday or twice a day or every other day.

Any help and advice appreciated.

Thanks

Technium


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I used to power feed my baby p's. I would offer lil amounts of food about 5-7 times a day. they ate and grew faster than any other babies I had. Of course this means more tank maintenance, but worth it in my opinion. I would offer different foods the same day.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I feed a varied diet every time I feed. One time fish fellet, one time chicken heart, one time prawn/shrimp, etc.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Giving different varieties of food for your Ps at an early age would help their nutrition, diet and not to be picky with just one kind of food. When I had frys myself, I used to feed them 3X a day and variety of freeze dried shrilp and bloodworms.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Giving different varieties of food for your Ps at an early age would help their nutrition, diet and not to be picky with just one kind of food. When I had frys myself, I used to feed them 3X a day and variety of freeze dried shrilp and bloodworms.


 i did the same. Since baby P's tend to be more cannibalistic at young ages, you have to feed them well or they will turn on each other. This is also a god chance to get them on pellets. Save you mney in the long run.


----------

